

HD5: Top 5 Hacker Events This Week - Cmccann7
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/06/22/hd5/
We've been trying out this new post called the HD5 using the data from StartupDigest to list and rank the top 5 events from all of the cities and categories we cover.<p>Here are the hacker focused events, let me know what you think!
======
truebosko
They have a pretty good email campaign you can subscribe to. I use them for
the Toronto one and found some pretty great events.

